# Neues Radon und Kettenproblem ?



## bew86 (20. Juni 2014)

*Hallo liebe Forum,*

Ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der Kette meines Radon-Bikes . Vor knapp 2 Wochen überkam mich der Drang mal wieder ein Fahrrad zu kaufen. Gesagt, getan.

Vorgestern kam es schliesslich an  nun zu meinem "Problem":

Ich bin heute ca 30Km gefahren, als  die Kette plötzlich anfing zu spinnen . Nach circa jedem 2-5.? Tritt verliert die Kette für knapp eine Sekunde ihre Spannung? . Ich kann das Problem leider nicht näher beschreiben, da ich total neu in Sachen Bikes bin.   (Das Problem hatte ich auch schonmal vor Jahren bei einem anderem Fahrrad.

Natürlich kann ich noch so fahren, habe jedoch angst, dass die Kette irgendwann reisst :O

Strecke: Südharz, Hügelig.

Wär echt super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## bik3rid3r (20. Juni 2014)

Ist das schaltwerk in Ordnung? Oder ist es vll eher so, dass die Kette "durchrutscht"?
Passiert das immer im selben Gang?
Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bew86 (20. Juni 2014)

Jap, es passiert immer im selben Gang. Die Kette ist mir heute einmal Rausgeflogen, etwa 20 Minuten danach fing das an.


----------



## ultima88 (20. Juni 2014)

Welcher Gang denn?
Eventuell zu starker Schräglauf der Kette?


----------



## bew86 (20. Juni 2014)

Im 27. Gang.  
soll ich am besten zum örtlichen Fahrradhändler ?


----------



## Bierschinken88 (20. Juni 2014)

Mal ganz doof gefragt, was ist der 27te Gang?

Wo ist die Kette vorne und wo ist sie hinten?


----------



## ultima88 (20. Juni 2014)

Also vorne groß, hinten mittig.
Da sollte im besten Falle nix schleifen. 
Kannst du nicht eingrenzen wo die Kette hängen bleibt?
Hat das Ritzel hinten auf der Kassette vielleicht einen Schaden? abgebrochener Zahn oder sowas...

Stell dein Rad doch mal auf den Lenker/Sattel und pedalier von Hand.
Falls du das noch nicht gemacht hast...


----------



## bew86 (20. Juni 2014)

Die Kette befindet sich auf den Äusseren Kränzen.. vorne auf dem grössten und hinten auf dem kleinsten.


----------



## ultima88 (20. Juni 2014)

also hast du eine 3x9 Schaltung.
Welches radon hast du dir denn gekauft?

Wie gesagt, am besten mal auf den Kopf stellen und dann gucken/hören wos hängt.
Video wäre auch gut.


----------



## bew86 (20. Juni 2014)

Also ganz Spitz sind die einzelnen Ritzel nicht mehr. Aber das ist nicht weiter schlimm oder ?

genauu. Habe das *Radon ZR team 5.0*

Kann das evtl durch zu starke Belastung verursacht werden ?


----------



## Bierschinken88 (20. Juni 2014)

Ich schätze, dass das Schaltwerk nicht richtig eingestellt ist.

Geh kurz zu nem Radhändler und lass den drüber schauen.
Wenn er nachstellen muss, ist das sicher für max. 15€ gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bew86 (20. Juni 2014)

Alles klar, werd ich dann gleich machen. Vielen,vielen Dank für eure schnelle Hilfe !

Wünsche euch noch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (23. Juni 2014)

Hat sich das Problem gelöst? Habe nämlich auch ab und an Probleme mit der Kette, ähnlich wie bei dir...auch ZR Team 5.0
Aber ich muß bald zur 300Km Inspektion...


----------



## filiale (23. Juni 2014)

Was ist denn eine 300km Inspektion ? Gibt es sowas doch noch ...


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (23. Juni 2014)

Diese Info war beim Bike dabei, Gutschein 300Km Inspektion für 29€...


----------



## Bierschinken88 (23. Juni 2014)

Ja, das ist die Erstinspektion, die soll nach 250Km-300Km gemacht werden.
Das bietet man dann im Hause für das Neu gekaufte Bike zum Sonderpreis an.


----------

